# Got myself a classical guitar



## LarryShone

I've tinkered with guitars on and off over the years, nylon and steel string, and I have a couple of steel string guitars in my house, but I really wanted a classical as I really like classical guitar music, and I was given some Christmas money early, so....
I'm now looking at youtube videos on technique, determined to do it properly.


----------



## JohnTozer

If you are serious about liking "classical guitar", I would suggest you find a real teacher. I play Jazz lead on a Samic cello body Jazz master, Jazz bass on a Cort Curbow 4 and an Ibanez Amplified acoustic bass, Blues and rock on any old solid or flat top - but all of this has been enabled by solid "classical" guitar training (technique and music theory) in my early years.


----------



## LarryShone

JohnTozer said:


> If you are serious about liking "classical guitar", I would suggest you find a real teacher. I play Jazz lead on a Samic cello body Jazz master, Jazz bass on a Cort Curbow 4 and an Ibanez Amplified acoustic bass, Blues and rock on any old solid or flat top - but all of this has been enabled by solid "classical" guitar training (technique and music theory) in my early years.


Oh I'm afraid I can't afford a tutor. Luckily ther are some excellent videos out there. Also there are things like Periscope offering live one to one video chat.


----------

